# Happy Australia Day



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

happy Australia day! 
Can someone tell me what is it all about that day???


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Sounds good enough to me, a celebration is in order.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

vladimirb said:


> happy Australia day!
> Can someone tell me what is it all about that day???


Google is your friend;http://www.australiaday.org.au/experience/


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Happy Australia Day!! Enjoy the day off and have a party...:grin:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Happy Oz Day to all our friends down under!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Happy Australia Day!!

Where's the party?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

wrench97 said:


> Happy Australia Day!!
> 
> Where's the party?


You know, now that I reflect on this, I think the initial announcement was made so we would have an excuse to party. Good thing to do, so let's all meet at his place for free goodies and drinks. See you there!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Do Aussies need an excuse to have a good party? :grin:

Anyway - To all our Aussie members, have a great (but rather belated now, it'll all be over apart from the hangovers :grin day :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)




----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

australia day is the equivalent to independence day in the usa

it's the one day when the whole country comes together to celebrate what we have as australians


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

dai said:


> australia day is the equivalent to independence day in the usa


Not quite Dai. You've still got the Union Jack in your flag. :grin: Hope you had a great day off anyway.


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes but we've been independent of England for a very long time now, we _choose_ to have the Union Jack in our flag, cause it looks trendy... :grin:

Anyway, happy Australia day to everybody. I spent it watching the cricket match. (Which Australia won, fittingly...)


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*To all our friends in Australia, hope you had a great day!!!*


----------

